# What grit paper on dremel?



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been dremeling Mitch's nails and I had always just used the sand paper dremel head that the dremel came with. I went to buy some new sandpaper and realized there were other grits. I never noticed that the dremel head I had been using was rather rough, especially compared to the 120 grit replacements I saw...have I been using the wrong grit? What grit do you use?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I use a medium grit..not sure what the number is, I just grab the package that says medium on it..If in doubt, go with the finer type, as the coarse ones will chunk and vibrate...The stones work very well too.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

NEVER USE A STONE TO GRIND A DOG'S NAILS.

They generate way too much heat. Someone extremely experienced might be able to do this and not hurt a dog, but NOT recommended.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> NEVER USE A STONE TO GRIND A DOG'S NAILS.
> 
> They generate way too much heat. Someone extremely experienced might be able to do this and not hurt a dog, but NOT recommended.


Interesting. I have not found a difference in heat whether using a band or a stone. Both will heat up, but haven't noticed the stone being worse than a band. I use both, every day.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm so glad this thread is here. I stood in the home improvement isle at the w-mart for 5 minutes yesterday contemplating.  In the end I didn't get any because I just knew I'd grab the wrong one. Now I know and can pick up some more tomorrow.

Another quick question, how often do you change the band?


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

railNtrailcowgrl said:


> Another quick question, how often do you change the band?


After every trim. But I am newbie. I use the coarser grit that came with the dremel tool. I'm going to need to go out and buy replacements soon.

I am curious as to why use the fine? I might be using the medium, as the dremel doesn't "chunk and vibrate" There are only 2 options in my kit, a fine and a coarser one.

The stone would work if it was a fine silicon carbide stone. The sanding paper that is black is silicon carbide after all. The stone in my case is white, and looks very open and porous. I wouldn't use that one. Bit if I had a fine black SC stone it would be worth a try. I always move around anyways, I never dremel until the nail is done, I do a little then move on and come back and keep moving around to keep things from getting too hot.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

railNtrailcowgrl said:


> Another quick question, how often do you change the band?



I use my dremel daily, on many dogs, and change the band every week or two, depending. When its getting hot, or taking along time to file a nail down, its time to change it..but shouldn't need changing after every dog.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Graco! I dremel Pebs nails every week so a band should last me a few months then.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I fell in LOVE w/my Dremel almost 2 mo's ago. I will NEVER use regular dog toe nail trimmers EVER again!! EVER!! I cannot believe all of the time I have wasted over the yrs. trying to trim dog nails..that being said, just a FYI - I got a bag of 100 pieces of the bands on EBay for like $3, + like $3 S&H...w/insurance, the total came to like $8 or so, PLUS, I even got 2 bits. I have not used them yet, they may be junk for all I know, but, I figured it was worth it to give it a shot. I will let you know how they work(it may take awhile before I try them though since I have 4 originals left, plus a pack of 5 that I have not even opened up yet from the pet store), &, if anyone is interested in the seller, well, I would have to log in to see, but, they seemed pretty legit to me.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

yappypappymom said:


> I fell in LOVE w/my Dremel almost 2 mo's ago. I will NEVER use regular dog toe nail trimmers EVER again!! EVER!! I cannot believe all of the time I have wasted over the yrs. trying to trim dog nails..that being said, just a FYI - I got a bag of 100 pieces of the bands on EBay for like $3, + like $3 S&H...w/insurance, the total came to like $8 or so, PLUS, I even got 2 bits. I have not used them yet, they may be junk for all I know, but, I figured it was worth it to give it a shot. I will let you know how they work(it may take awhile before I try them though since I have 4 originals left, plus a pack of 5 that I have not even opened up yet from the pet store), &, if anyone is interested in the seller, well, I would have to log in to see, but, they seemed pretty legit to me.


I'd love it if you looked up the seller for me. I'm starting to become an ebay junkie like my husband, lol. I've discovered I can buy the cats soft claws for almost $10 cheaper + free shipping, than I can straight from SC website by the time you pay shipping and handling. She goes through nearly a pack in 2-3 month (half the time a normal cats pack would last) so the cheaper the better for me. That's what I get for having a cat with 8 extra toes.  AND I can buy half packs so I can mix and match my own color combos.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

K, will be right back(to edit)! I ordered them & got them like 2 days later..I was pretty impressed. They came in a vaccume ?sp? sealed bag, &, it was cheap!!


ETA - This was the auction:

*100 PC 1/2" coarse sand drum with 2 Mandrel fit dremel*

by seller qqhrr FB score of 339...just reminded me that I have to leave them FB (I don't log in much)

Oh, &, I guess I paid $4.99 + $2.50 S&H too


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

yappypappymom said:


> K, will be right back(to edit)! I ordered them & got them like 2 days later..I was pretty impressed. They came in a vaccume ?sp? sealed bag, &, it was cheap!!
> 
> 
> ETA - This was the auction:
> ...


THANKS! I think it was almost $3 at WM for 3-4 bands.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

My thoughts EXACTLY...I figured, what the heck...if its junk, then, I will know it's junk, BUT,...if they work, then, I will feel like one of the smartest people on EBay for a whole, single day!! LOL...they arrived just fine...they are a softer grit than what came w/my dremel, but, not too much so. I say its worth a "hay"...if not, well then, at least I am not left with that sinking feeling that I got "had", & know that at least it was worth a try. If I play my cards right, I may NEVER have to buy more bands for Leif EVER AGAIN too is my odds..


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> I use my dremel daily, on many dogs, and change the band every week or two, depending. When its getting hot, or taking along time to file a nail down, its time to change it..but shouldn't need changing after every dog.


Hummm, I guess I'll switch to the finer grit and see how long that lasts me. I was switching after every trim b/c the sandpaper grit I was using (not sure if coarse or medium) was getting worn off of the paper backing... Not completely. I even kept them in the kit. But I'd get these little areas where the grit was gone....

This is a terriers nails, and I'm not clipping them. I need to take back alot of nail though. Maybe I need to dremel every 3 days to get them shorter. Then go back to 1x a week.


----------

